# Found a Polaroid 250 Land Camera in the trash (need help)



## Benito (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello, today I found an old Polaroid in the trash, and it's in amazing shape (for being thrown away at least). The only real damage was to the battery connectors, so I hooked up a lipo battery to it. I know what type of film it needs, but I have no idea where to find it, everything on / in the camera looks perfect, an I would like to see if it works.

Here are some pictures of it.

1960's Polaroid Found in the Trash!


----------



## limr (Jan 23, 2019)

Polaroid film is no longer made. Fuji made peel-apart film, but discontinued it several years ago. There still may be packs for sale, however. Check Film Photography Project, Freestyle, or even Adorama and B&H. The film is called FP-100C for color and FP-3000 for monochrome.

I believe there is another company who will begin to make peel-apart but I don't think they've started yet.

Batteries will need to be converted (google some videos - it will involve soldering) and definitely check those bellows for pinholes, no matter how good they look.

Looks like you also got a close-up lens adapter and self timer. I doubt you will be able to find bulbs for the flash, but who knows what ebay might have.

Post pictures when you've got them!


----------



## compur (Jan 23, 2019)

Benito said:


> I would like to see if it works.



Connect 4.5v battery with correct polarity.
Point  camera to outdoor daylight scene, cock and fire shutter. You should hear one click.
Then cock shutter and point to dark scene or cover the light sensor on the front of the camera and fire shutter again. You should now hear two clicks with some time in between. If so, it is working.


----------



## Benito (Jan 23, 2019)

compur said:


> Benito said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see if it works.
> ...


I have rigged up a rechargeable 3.7 volt battery and I know I heard it click twice a few times while I was messing around with it last night, I'll see if I can get it running on the proper 4.5 Volts today, I'm a bit in the middle of nowhere right now so finding a AAA harness may be hard, but I'll see what I can do.

(Quick edit, the 3.7V battery works!) Now all I need to do is find film.


----------



## compur (Jan 23, 2019)

There is film on eBay but it's expensive.


----------



## limr (Jan 23, 2019)

It's going to be expensive anywhere because the remaining supply is low and demand is high.

Film Photography Project:
Polaroid Type 100 Pack Film - FP-100c (1 Pack)

$45 for ten shots. Used to be $8 when it was still in production.

Info on One Instant, the new effort to revive pack film, led by Florian Kaps, the guy who started the Impossible Project.
Peel apart instant film returns in the form of ONE INSTANT


----------



## limr (Jan 23, 2019)

And no, I'm not selling any of my stash


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 6, 2019)

Great find with all the pieces to boot.

I have an old Polaroid Pathfinder and some enterprising fellow on You Tube found a way to feed 120 film without modifying the camera.

Take a look on You Tube and see if anyone was experimented with yours.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 6, 2019)

Love those trash finds.


----------

